# Good value foods and your naughty treat



## Littlerob (Dec 7, 2009)

Just thought be interesting to get everyones 'favourite good value foods'. As in what do you use alot etc. And also what your little treat is now and again.

Mine would be:

1. Tesco Helathy living turkey breasts (2-3 per pack) - *£3.00*, and per breast is around 40g of protein!!!!! i cook all 3 and stick em in bolognese or salad

2. Tesco Tinned Tuna and mixed bean salad - *£1.20*, (tuna not great but add your own) green beans, pulses etc, carrots, so plenty of vits and minerals, goes great with pasta and some olive oil

3. Uncle bens microwavable rice - its a god send as i cannot boil rice, everything else is fine, not rice though.

and my treat that i use to have (not touched any junk since Dec 29th) is:

Warburtons fruit loaf - £0.89, lovely in the evening as cuts your bad food craving a bit.

please feel free to share yours


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Warburtons fruit loaf is lovely toasted with a wee spreading of low fat cream cheese! :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Well sainsburys do same as unclebens rice ( very simular) for 89p bargain and they have a range that is half price at the moment @80p

Also oat so simple is half price @99p per box

Tuna is also on offer in spring water @£2.56 or coop has it @£2.50 in brine or sunflower oil

Fresh chicken breasts 2 packs @£5


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I love the meat deals....at night my parents sat and ate crisps and choc....i sit and eat sliced grilled pork with eggs, roast beef or chicken nuggets(home made recipe, can be found in the chicken nugget thread) Its more pricey than crisps and junk...but tastier and helpful being as i'm trying to gain weight so worth it:thumb:

I like to bake, so something homemade is both cheap and not full of preservatives/emulsifiers/e numbers etc...what is my fave? I don't know, i flit from one phase to another easily


----------



## Dan86 (Sep 4, 2009)

Bettyboo said:


> Well sainsburys do same as unclebens rice ( very simular) for 89p bargain and they have a range that is half price at the moment @80p
> 
> Also oat so simple is half price @99p per box
> 
> ...


 Is all of this at sainsburys???


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Shape yoghurt-still healthy tastes delicious fills you up and I can get an 8 pack for £1

Happy Days


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

You cannot boil rice?????????!!!

Are you actually Peter from family guy


----------



## Littlerob (Dec 7, 2009)

som good thoughts there. haha, honestly mate you would think so wouldnt you! I tried boiling brown rice and was hard everytime! i can boil veg tho fine

Another good one, tesco mixed frozen vegetables £2

p.s Redkola, Warburtons fruit loaf rocks!! may give it a go with some cream


----------



## Littlerob (Dec 7, 2009)

good shout mate!! and speaking of Morrisons, their buffet style pasta table is the best value for money, get a tub of that for around £2.50, head on up to the meat counter and get some chicken satays, beautiful!! £3.50, and a nice meal sorted, full of carbs and protein


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

my only issue with Morrisons is that i go in for a few pints of milk and a loaf and spend a hundred quid:cursing:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Mrs Weeman said:


> my only issue with Morrisons is that i go in for a few pints of milk and a loaf and spend a hundred quid:cursing:


Ha ha it's good though - 20 miles to my nearest one :sad:

I love the salad bar - you can wodge 4 r 5 eggs in and a decent amount of salad - always useful if I'm on the road for work :thumb:


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

rob249 said:


> Just thought be interesting to get everyones 'favourite good value foods'. As in what do you use alot etc. And also what your little treat is now and again.
> 
> Mine would be:
> 
> ...


I bought some of the Tesco Healthy Living Turkey Breast today :tongue: It's currently on 2 for £5!


----------

